# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Inps su dividendi da srl

## Pippero

Salve a tutti, 
sto valutando di aprire una srl (anche per far entrare un socio) per gestire la mia attività che ora porto avanti con una P. IVA.  
Sto facendo qualche simulazione per capire se è conveniente da un punto di vista della tassazione (anche contributiva) complessiva.  
Ho qualche dubbio sull'INPS da pagare su eventuali utili distribuiti a fine anno.  
I contributi INPS si pagano (con la relativa aliquota) solo sulla quota del 49,72 % dell ammontare totale percepito o su tutto l'utile percepito? 
Grazie 1000.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, 
> sto valutando di aprire una srl (anche per far entrare un socio) per gestire la mia attività che ora porto avanti con una P. IVA.  
> Sto facendo qualche simulazione per capire se è conveniente da un punto di vista della tassazione (anche contributiva) complessiva.  
> Ho qualche dubbio sull'INPS da pagare su eventuali utili distribuiti a fine anno.  
> I contributi INPS si pagano (con la relativa aliquota) solo sulla quota del 49,72 % dell ammontare totale percepito o su tutto l'utile percepito? 
> Grazie 1000.

  I contributi INPS si pagano sul reddito da lavoro; i dividendi sono reddito di capitale.

----------


## shailendra

> Salve a tutti, 
> sto valutando di aprire una srl (anche per far entrare un socio) per gestire la mia attività che ora porto avanti con una P. IVA.  
> Sto facendo qualche simulazione per capire se è conveniente da un punto di vista della tassazione (anche contributiva) complessiva.  
> Ho qualche dubbio sull'INPS da pagare su eventuali utili distribuiti a fine anno.  
> I contributi INPS si pagano (con la relativa aliquota) solo sulla quota del 49,72 % dell ammontare totale percepito o su tutto l'utile percepito? 
> Grazie 1000.

  I contributi Inps si pagano sul reddito figurativo dichiarato dalla Srl, indipendentemente dalla distribuzione di utili o meno

----------


## Pippero

Questi calcoli non mi sono molto chiari, ipotizziamo due scenari in cui il professionista preveda circa 100.000 Euro di utile. (calcolo a spanne, quindi indicativo) 
Scenario P.IVA
100.000 Euro di utile - 26,75% di inps gestione separata = 73.280 Euro di imponibile IRPEF
Considerando gli scaglioni irpef 2011 
73.280 Euro - 17.220 Euro  (fino a 55.000 Euro) - 7494 (dopo 55.000)  
= 48.566 Euro dopo le tasse e contributi 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
Scenario SRL (a parte una piccola paga mensile tutto distribuito come dividendi)
200.000 Euro di utile e due soci al 50% ciascuno.
- (27,50 ires + 4% irap circa) = 137.000 circa da dividere in due 
Quindi ogni socio prende 68.500 Euro di dividendi di cui 
34.058 in dichiarazione dei redditi
34.442 non in dichiarazione 
In questo scenario quando e quanto intervengono i contributi INPS? 
-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## shailendra

> Questi calcoli non mi sono molto chiari, ipotizziamo due scenari in cui il professionista preveda circa 100.000 Euro di utile. (calcolo a spanne, quindi indicativo) 
> Scenario P.IVA
> 100.000 Euro di utile - 26,75% di inps gestione separata = 73.280 Euro di imponibile IRPEF
> Considerando gli scaglioni irpef 2011 
> 73.280 Euro - 17.220 Euro  (fino a 55.000 Euro) - 7494 (dopo 55.000)  
> = 48.566 Euro dopo le tasse e contributi 
> -------------------------------------------------------- 
> Scenario SRL (a parte una piccola paga mensile tutto distribuito come dividendi)
> 200.000 Euro di utile e due soci al 50% ciascuno.
> ...

  I contributi si calcolano sui 200 mila di utile.

----------


## Pippero

con quale aliquota? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I contributi Inps si pagano sul reddito figurativo dichiarato dalla Srl, indipendentemente dalla distribuzione di utili o meno

  In tutti i casi???  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shailendra

> In tutti i casi???

  Si, sono alcuni anni che sono uscite le disposizioni dell'Inps che considerano il reddito proveniente da Srl soggetto a contribuzione. L'aliquota è quella solita del comparto del commercio o dell'artigianato, il 20%, ora 21%. Adesso che ci penso, c'è un caso in cui non c'è contribuzione Inps, quando l'azienda non svolge nè attività commerciale nè artigiana, quindi quando in pratica è considerata come industria (o per il supero di n. di dipendenti, o perchè i soci non lavorano nell'azienda). Se però uno dei soci ha un'attività in proprio, la sua quota di reddito della srl dovrebbe essere attratta dalla sua contribuzione personale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si, sono alcuni anni che sono uscite le disposizioni dell'Inps che considerano il reddito proveniente da Srl soggetto a contribuzione. L'aliquota è quella solita del comparto del commercio o dell'artigianato, il 20%, ora 21%.

  Quindi TUTTI i soci DI TUTTE le srl devono pagare i contributi, anche se sono soci di capitale? 
Non basta la contribuzione inps del socio lavoratore?
Non basta la contribuzione inps dell'amministratore ? 
Ma siamo proprio sicuri che sugli utili debba pagarsi l'inps? Mica sono redditi da lavoro ! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## dott.mamo

Le srl di settori industriali (es. quelle manufatturiere) non hanno questo problema.
Il discorso cambia per le srl commerciali o artigiane (non industria): in questo caso i soci dovrebbero pagare i contributi inps, commercianti o artigiani, per l'utile non distribuito ma attribuibile al socio al di là della distribuzione (per trasparenza quindi).

----------


## shailendra

> Quindi TUTTI i soci DI TUTTE le srl devono pagare i contributi, anche se sono soci di capitale? 
> Non basta la contribuzione inps del socio lavoratore?
> Non basta la contribuzione inps dell'amministratore ? 
> Ma siamo proprio sicuri che sugli utili debba pagarsi l'inps? Mica sono redditi da lavoro !

  Beh, se uno è solo socio di capitale, allora il discorso cambia...anche nelle Snc se uno è solo socio di capitale può chiedere l'esenzione dalla contribuzione Insp, mi pare ci sia una casella da compilare in Comunica...
ma se un socio partecipa attivamente all'attività, deve pagare i contributi sul reddito figurativo. Se è anche amministratore, deve pagare le due contribuzioni.

----------


## Niccolò

> Beh, se uno è solo socio di capitale, allora il discorso cambia...anche nelle Snc se uno è solo socio di capitale ...

  In una srl, i soci sono solo soci di capitale, ed in una snc i soci non possono essere soci di capitale (al limite si può valutare il caso di una sas per gli accomandatari in quanto non "operativi"). A sentire l'INPS andrebbero assoggettati davvero tutti  :Smile:  
A memoria, ma molto a memoria, ricordo di una qualche forma giurisprudenziale che assimilava i dividendi di srl con socio unico in redditi da lavoro dipendente. Ma non ricordo nè la fonte nè i successivi sviluppi.

----------


## dott.mamo

> Beh, se uno è solo socio di capitale, allora il discorso cambia...anche nelle Snc se uno è solo socio di capitale può chiedere l'esenzione dalla contribuzione Insp, mi pare ci sia una casella da compilare in Comunica...
> ma se un socio partecipa attivamente all'attività, deve pagare i contributi sul reddito figurativo. Se è anche amministratore, deve pagare le due contribuzioni.

  
Sì esatto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Beh, se uno è solo socio di capitale, allora il discorso cambia...

  Ora mi sento meglio  :Wink:       

> ma se un socio partecipa attivamente all'attività, deve pagare i contributi sul reddito figurativo. Se è anche amministratore, deve pagare le due contribuzioni.

  Concordo.
Ma se il socio è dipendente, oppure ha la partita iva e fattura il proprio lavoro alla società, già paga sul reddito, e non deve certo pagare i contributi sugli utili. 
In sostanza, l'unico caso in cui il socio di srl paga l'inps sui dividendi è quello in cui egli partecipa all'attività sociale senza percepire altro reddito da essa.  :Wink:  
Che è tutto molto più logico.

----------


## shailendra

> Ora mi sento meglio       
> Concordo.
> Ma se il socio è dipendente, oppure ha la partita iva e fattura il proprio lavoro alla società, già paga sul reddito, e non deve certo pagare i contributi sugli utili. 
> In sostanza, l'unico caso in cui il socio di srl paga l'inps sui dividendi è quello in cui egli partecipa all'attività sociale senza percepire altro reddito da essa.  
> Che è tutto molto più logico.

  Se il socio è dipendente, non saprei se ci sono esenzioni, ma non penso. Ma se un socio ha la sua partita iva proprio no: lui paga sul suo reddito, più la sua quota di utili nella società (che in questo caso specifico sarà più bassa proprio in funzione della fattura emessa dal socio alla società)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se il socio è dipendente, non saprei se ci sono esenzioni, ma non penso. Ma se un socio ha la sua partita iva proprio no: lui paga sul suo reddito, più la sua quota di utili nella società (che in questo caso specifico sarà più bassa proprio in funzione della fattura emessa dal socio alla società)

  Allora stiamo dicendo che sui redditi di capitale si applica l'inps; e non è vero.

----------


## alias61

> Allora stiamo dicendo che sui redditi di capitale si applica l'inps; e non è vero.

  il reddito di capitale è l'"eventuale" utile distribuito e non è su quello che il socio paga l'inps 
Il socio di srl commerciale/artigiana che svolge l'attività in modo abituale e prevalente nella società paga l'inps pro quota sul reddito d'impresa dichiarato dalla società, a prescindere dalla sua distribuzione o meno 
E non è vero che paga solo se non svolge altre attività nella società : se prende compensi come amministratore pagherà l'inps alla gestione separata sui compensi percepiti (ovviamente questi compensi ridurranno l'utile della società quindi non c'è doppia contribuzione, salvo casi particolari legati al minimale Inps commercianti e artigiani) + Inps alla gestione commercianti/atigiani sulla sua quota dell'utile della srl

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il socio di srl commerciale/artigiana che svolge l'attività in modo abituale e prevalente nella società paga l'inps pro quota sul reddito d'impresa dichiarato dalla società, a prescindere dalla sua distribuzione o meno

  Ma a che titolo deve pagare i contributi sulla sua quota di reddito di impresa ?
Non per il lavoro svolto, perchè su quello ha già pagato, come dipendente o soggetto iva.
Quindi?

----------


## alias61

> Ma a che titolo deve pagare i contributi sulla sua quota di reddito di impresa ?
> Non per il lavoro svolto, perchè su quello ha già pagato, come dipendente o soggetto iva.
> Quindi?

  se è anche dipendente sono d'accordo con te ed è l'unico caso in cui può non versare in quanto svolge attività abituale e prevalente come dipendente
Se ha anche partita iva individuale invece la cosa è scivolosa per il principio di attrazione di tutti i redditi d'impresa nela base imponibile previdenizale
Io volevo solo sottolineare due cose :
  -che anche se prende compensi come amministratore deve lo stesso versare inps come socio (ovviamente s ene ricorre il presupposto come detto prima) quindi non è del tutto vero che l'unico caso in cui il socio di srl deve versare è se non svolge altre attività nella società
 -e che la base imponibile non è il reddito di capitale derivante dall'eventuale distribuzione di utile ma la quota del reddito d'impresa dichiarato dalla società ; quindi anche se l'utile non fosse distribuito dovrebbe pagare ed è il motivo del copioso contenzioso con l'inps dei soci di srl artigiane e commerciali  
che poi tutto ciò sia giusto o abbia senso è altra cosa...

----------


## dott.mamo

Ma state parlando di tutte le srl o solo di quelle commerciali/servizi o artigiane?

----------


## alias61

> Ma state parlando di tutte le srl o solo di quelle commerciali/servizi o artigiane?

  ovviamente solo di quelle commerciali o artigiane

----------


## Pippero

Scusate, 
ritornando al mio esempio "giocattolo" (quarto post) dove si pagherebbero i contributi? 
Ipotizziamo che i soci lavorino nella società, si sono concessi solo una piccola paga, rimandando tutto sui dividendi. 
Sui 34.058 in dichiarazione dei redditi o 34.442 non in dichiarazione? 
Oppure su tutti e due? E con quale aliquota?

----------


## Pippero

nessuna idea?

----------


## paolab

> Scusate,
> ritornando al mio esempio "giocattolo" (quarto post) dove si pagherebbero i contributi?
> Ipotizziamo che i soci lavorino nella società, si sono concessi solo una piccola paga, rimandando tutto sui dividendi.
> Sui 34.058 in dichiarazione dei redditi o 34.442 non in dichiarazione?
> Oppure su tutti e due? E con quale aliquota?

  i soci che prestano la loro opera nella SRL (artigiana o commerciante) in modo continuativo e prevalente pagano i contributi INPS sull'intero utile della società (al netto tasse IRAP E IRES), tenedo conto dei minimali e dei massimali di contributi; indipendentemente dalla distribuzione o no del dividendo/utile
*** 
non ho capito bene quando scrivi: "si sono concessi solo una piccola paga,"... cosa significa? Hanno percepito un compenso come amministratori? bene, allora in questo caso, su quel compenso, pagano i contributi INPS gestione separata (su questo aspetto - soci-inps-commercianti-artigiani che devono pagare anche inps-gestione-separata c'e' dibattito giurisprudenziale... ma l'ultima vuole il pagamento...)

----------


## dott.mamo

Ad esempio una srl che vende beni al dettaglio, ha i soci, se coinvolti nell'attività, tenuti all'iscrizione Inps commercianti.
Il problema delle perdite come lo affrontate?
Le scomputate dagli utili degli anni successivi?

----------


## shailendra

> Ad esempio una srl che vende beni al dettaglio, ha i soci, se coinvolti nell'attività, tenuti all'iscrizione Inps commercianti.
> Il problema delle perdite come lo affrontate?
> Le scomputate dagli utili degli anni successivi?

  Le perdite andranno a diminuire l'utile dell'anno successivo della srl. Quindi i soci pagheranno nell'anno della perdita solo il minimale, l'anno successivo pagheranno in base all'utile finale della società. Non è molto complicato: come per tutte le altre ditte o società, il contributo Inps dei soci di Srl si paga sull'utile prima delle imposte: cioè, lo stesso utile su cui si paga Ires, si paga anche l'Inps.

----------


## Pippero

Grazie Paolab, 
ultima domanda: esistono solo srl artigiane o commercianti? Se no, cambia qualcosa lato inps?  
grazie.

----------


## dott.mamo

Esistono srl "industria" che non hanno iscrizione Inps dei soci (es. settore manufatturiero, elaborazione dati).

----------


## Pippero

Ottima informazione, grazie. Piano piano stiamo svelando l'arcano... 
Ritornando al mio esempio "giocattolo" (quarto post) dove si pagherebbero i contributi per una srl "industria" ramo INFORMATICO? 
Sui 34.058 in dichiarazione dei redditi o 34.442 non in dichiarazione? 
Oppure su tutti e due? 
Grazie!

----------


## alias61

> Ottima informazione, grazie. Piano piano stiamo svelando l'arcano... 
> Ritornando al mio esempio "giocattolo" (quarto post) dove si pagherebbero i contributi per una srl "industria" ramo INFORMATICO? 
> Sui 34.058 in dichiarazione dei redditi o 34.442 non in dichiarazione? 
> Oppure su tutti e due? 
> Grazie!

  su una srl industria NON si pagherebero contributi quindi il problema è risolto alla radice
se invece la srl fosse artigiana o commerciale la base imponibile sarebbe 200mila nell'esempio da te proposto, ovviamente ogni
socio pro quota e tenendo conto del massimale 
infine una osservazione : non sei tu a decidere se la srl è commerciale o industria, dipende dal codice attività

----------


## danilo sciuto

La lunga e tormentata vicenda dell’obbligo di contribuzione Inps commercianti dei soci di Srl sembra aver trovato finalmente un epilogo col D.L. n. 78 del 2010, convertito in Legge n. 122 del 2010, posto che è stato stabilito con norma di interpretazione autentica l’obbligo di doppia contribuzione: è, dunque, adesso pacifico che l’amministratore *il quale percepisce un compenso*, debba sempre versare i contributi INPS gestione separata.
La norma si è resa necessaria dopo la sentenza delle Sezioni Unite della Cassazione (n. 3240 del 2010) la quale aveva affermato che non può essere pretesa da parte dell’Inps la doppia iscrizione (IVS Commercianti e Gestione Separata) per soci di Srl commerciale, che oltre a svolgere personalmente la propria attività in azienda con carattere di abitualità come soci lavoratori, fossero anche amministratori della medesima società percependo apposito compenso assoggettato ad Inps gestione separata di cui alla Legge n. 335/95.
Di recente, la Corte Costituzionale con la sentenza n. 15 del 2012 ha dichiarato non fondata la questione di legittimità costituzionale dell’art. 12, comma 11, del predetto D.L. n. 78/2010 sollevata, con l’ordinanza dalla Corte d’appello di Genova, in funzione di giudice del lavoro, laddove era stata eccepita, tra l’altro, l’illegittimità dell’effetto retroattivo della novella.

----------


## L'italiano

Dunque vediamo.... 
dal sito dell'Inps   

> società a responsabilità limitata (Srl) è iscrivibile il socio che, sebbene non abbia la piena responsabilità giuridica ed indipendentemente dalla qualifica di amministratore, esercita in modo personale, continuativo e prevalente lattività prevista dalloggetto sociale.
> Lart. 1, comma 203, della legge 662/1996 (che ha sostituito il 1° comma dellart. 29 della legge 160/1975), ha ridefinito i requisiti dei soggetti iscrivibili nella gestione Commercianti ed ha introdotto liscrivibilità della figura del socio di società a responsabilità limitata, in presenza degli altri requisiti, fra i quali la partecipazione personale al lavoro aziendale con carattere di abitualità e di prevalenza, pur in assenza di piena responsabilità giuridica.
> La disposizione va applicata anche al socio unico di Srl che ha quindi lobbligo assicurativo se partecipa al lavoro aziendale (attività esecutiva, organizzativa e di direzione) con carattere di abitualità e di prevalenza a prescindere dal numero dei dipendenti occupati nell'impresa

  dalle istruzioni al quadro RR del mod. Unico:   

> Per i soci delle S.r.l. iscritti alla gestione esercenti attività commerciali o alla gestione degli artigiani la base imponibile è costituita, altresì, dalla parte del reddito dimpresa della S.r.l. corrispondente alla quota di partecipazione agli utili ancorché non distribuiti ai soci.

  ..._since_ 1997

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dunque vediamo.... 
> dal sito dell'Inps   
> dalle istruzioni al quadro RR del mod. Unico:   
> ..._since_ 1997

  Nè il sito dell'inps, nè le istruzioni ad Unico mi risulta che abbiano valore di legge, però.

----------


## paolab

I post cominciano a crescere... Comincio a perdere il filo...
Provo a ricapitolare per vedere cosa ho capito e cosa no...
1) Società industriali, indipendentemente dal codice di attività dichiarato: sono quelle "produttive" che non possono essere iscritte all'albo artigiani per mancanza di requisiti per esserlo. 
***
2) I soci di SRL commerciali e artigianali, che partecipano all'attività, devono pagare i contributi INPS artigiani/commercianti sugli utili maturati, indipendentemente dalla distribuzione degli stessi. Sotto l'aspetto previdenziale i soci di SRL sono equiparati ai soci di società personali 
***
3) Se uno dei soci che partecipa all'attività e' anche amministratore e percepisce compensi a tale titolo: non deve esserci doppia contribuzione e occorre valutare quale delle due attività (attività come socio, attività come amministratore) e' quella prevalente. Su questa si paga la relativa contribuzione
***
4) se un socio e' anche dipendente (e quindi non anche amministratore) e questa e' l'artivita prevalente,  versa i contributi INPS come dipendente

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 2) I soci di SRL commerciali e artigianali, che partecipano all'attività, devono pagare i contributi INPS artigiani/commercianti sugli utili maturati, indipendentemente dalla distribuzione degli stessi. Sotto l'aspetto previdenziale i soci di SRL sono equiparati ai soci di società personali 
> ***

  Un socio di srl commerciale, che svolge l'attività di consulenza alla società di cui è socio, e paga quindi l'Inps (GS), di fatto non partecipa all'attività, e dunque non deve pagare i contributi sugli utili maturati?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 3) Se uno dei soci che partecipa all'attività e' anche amministratore e percepisce compensi a tale titolo: non deve esserci doppia contribuzione e occorre valutare quale delle due attività (attività come socio, attività come amministratore) e' quella prevalente. Su questa si paga la relativa contribuzione
> ***

  La legge sembra abbia optato per la doppia contribuzione.....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Niccolò

> La legge sembra abbia optato per la doppia contribuzione.....

  Toglierei il "sembra"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Toglierei il "sembra"

  Era ironico, infatti.  :Wink:

----------


## RHO'

I soci che devono versare inps sono quelli che prestano lavoro nella societa' e non quelli puramente di capitale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I soci che devono versare inps sono quelli che prestano lavoro nella societa' e non quelli puramente di capitale.

  Ho capito ...... ma in quali casi un socio presta lavoro "nella società" ?

----------


## L'italiano

> Ho capito ...... ma in quali casi un socio presta lavoro "nella società" ?

  Circolare Inps 32/1999:   

> ...omissis... 
> Come si é avuto modo di precisare, lobbligo d'iscrizione alla Gestione degli esercenti attività commerciali sussiste, per i soci di S.r.l., soltanto allorché si sia in presenza di società che svolgano le attività individuate nellart.29 della legge n.160/1975 e successive modifiche ed integrazioni o attività classificabili nel settore terziario, di cui allart.49, comma 1, lettera d) della legge n.88/1989 e che siano organizzate e/o dirette prevalentemente con il lavoro dei soci e dei loro familiari..   
> Si é chiarito, inoltre, che i soci delle predette società *sono assicurabili soltanto allorché partecipino al lavoro aziendale con carattere di abitualità e prevalenza*, restando esclusi dallobbligo assicurativo, sia i soci conferenti solo capitale sia i soci la cui prestazione lavorativa non presenti i predetti caratteri di abitualità e prevalenza.  
> E stato parimenti evidenziato che leventuale qualifica di amministratore della S.r.l. rivestita dal socio non fa venir meno lobbligo assicurativo nella gestione dei commercianti, allorchè il socio stesso partecipi, con i predetti requisiti di abitualità e prevalenza, al lavoro aziendale della società, cosi come previsto dallo stesso art.1, comma 203, della citata legge n.662/1996. Si precisa, al riguardo nel lavoro aziendale rientra sia lattività esecutiva, ad esempio vendita dei prodotti, sia attività di organizzazione e di direzione.   Preme rilevare, conclusivamente, che laccertamento della sussistenza dellobbligo assicurativo nei confronti di un socio di S.r.l. commerciale in nulla differisce dallaccertamento dellesistenza dellobbligo stesso in capo ai soci di società di persone tenuti alliscrizione alla Gestione.
> Si consideri, al riguardo, che la finalità della innovazione introdotta dalla legge n.662/1996 va individuata proprio nellesigenza di evitare che, grazie allo schermo societario, la prestazione di lavoro del socio resa nellimpresa societaria sia sottratta alla contribuzione previdenziale obbligatoria, e, quindi, nellesigenza di superare la preesistente disparità di trattamento tra le ditte individuali o i soci di società di persone ed i soci di S.r.l.  
> ...omissis...

  
Il criterio è quindi verificare se il socio esercita con "abitualità e prevalenza" e ciò potrà dar adito a contenzioso. 
Constato una imprecisione nella circolare, nella parte da me evidenziata in blu.
Infatti in una società di persone commerciale tutti i soci illimitatamente responsabili sono iscritti alla gestione commercianti Inps, e mai e poi mai ho visto nel loro caso sindacare circa l'abitualità e la prevalenza.

----------


## shailendra

> Circolare Inps 32/1999:    
> Il criterio è quindi verificare se il socio esercita con "abitualità e prevalenza" e ciò potrà dar adito a contenzioso. 
> Constato una imprecisione nella circolare, nella parte da me evidenziata in blu.
> Infatti in una società di persone commerciale tutti i soci illimitatamente responsabili sono iscritti alla gestione commercianti Inps, e mai e poi mai ho visto nel loro caso sindacare circa l'abitualità e la prevalenza.

  Invece no, anche nella società di persone si può dichiarare di non lavorare in modo prevalente nella ditta e quindi si può chiedere la non iscrizione alla gestione commercianti. Io ho gestito alcuni casi di questo tipo, e anche nel modello Comunica mi pare ci sia un punto per fare questa opzione.

----------


## L'italiano

> Invece no, anche nella società di persone si può dichiarare di non lavorare in modo prevalente nella ditta e quindi si può chiedere la non iscrizione alla gestione commercianti. Io ho gestito alcuni casi di questo tipo, e anche nel modello Comunica mi pare ci sia un punto per fare questa opzione.

  Mmm... non so se stiamo parlando dello stesso caso.
Io ho avuto il caso di soci di snc/sas e financo di imprenditori individuali che esercitando contemporaneamente altra attività soggetta ad una qualche contribuzione (es. dipendenti  o professionisti con propria cassa di previdenza) hanno dichiarato che tale altra era la propria attività principale chiedendo l'esonero dalla contribuzione commercianti.
La decisione in merito compete all'Inps.
Quindi in questo senso Ti do ragione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Circolare Inps 32/1999: 
> Il criterio è quindi verificare se il socio esercita con "abitualità e prevalenza" e ciò potrà dar adito a contenzioso.

  E allora andiamo al caso in specie. 
Una srl commercia all'ingrosso (brokeraggio puro e semplice) un determinato bene; i soci non percepiscono alcun compenso per l'attività in essa svolta, ma emettono fattura mensile per la consulenza alla loro srl prestata. Che si fa in questo caso?

----------


## shailendra

> Mmm... non so se stiamo parlando dello stesso caso.
> Io ho avuto il caso di soci di snc/sas e financo di imprenditori individuali che esercitando contemporaneamente altra attività soggetta ad una qualche contribuzione (es. dipendenti  o professionisti con propria cassa di previdenza) hanno dichiarato che tale altra era la propria attività principale chiedendo l'esonero dalla contribuzione commercianti.
> La decisione in merito compete all'Inps.
> Quindi in questo senso Ti do ragione.

  No, non è questo caso. Mi ricordo perfettamente che c'era un modulo dell'Inps in cui un socio ad esempio di una snc poteva dichiararare di non svolgere attività prevalente nella ditta, senza dover spiegare alcunchè nè essere dipendenti da qualche altra parte. Lo so perchè l'ha fatto un mio strettissimo conoscente... adesso io non seguo le pratica Comunica, ma il mio socio che le fa mi ha detto che quando si compila la parte Inps si può spuntare la casella "socio di capitali" e non pagare la contribuzone. Ovviamente a rischio e pericolo di chi lo fa, se invece il socio lavora....

----------


## L'italiano

> E allora andiamo al caso in specie. 
> Una srl commercia all'ingrosso (brokeraggio puro e semplice) un determinato bene; i soci non percepiscono alcun compenso per l'attività in essa svolta, ma emettono fattura mensile per la consulenza alla loro srl prestata. Che si fa in questo caso?

  Se prestino attività come soci in via prevalente o meno, non voglio giudicarlo io. 
Se si opta per affermare che l'attività quale socio è prevalente, allora è dovuta senz'altro la doppia contribuzione. 
Se si afferma che l'attività di socio non è prevalente allora si aprono due scenari: ove l'attività di consulenza per la quale il socio emette fattura, sia  assoggettata a contribuzione presso altra cassa, allora il socio può chiedere l'esonero dalla contribuzione commercianti.
Ove invece per l'attività di consulenza sia dovuta l'iscrizione alla gestione separata Inps, allora temo (ho un attimo di titubanza) che permanga la doppia iscrizione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se si afferma che l'attività di socio non è prevalente allora si aprono due scenari: ove l'attività di consulenza per la quale il socio emette fattura, sia  assoggettata a contribuzione presso altra cassa, allora il socio può chiedere l'esonero dalla contribuzione commercianti.
> Ove invece per l'attività di consulenza sia dovuta l'iscrizione alla gestione separata Inps, allora temo (ho un attimo di titubanza) che permanga la doppia iscrizione.

  Capisco la tua titubanza, perchè se così fosse, la doppia iscrizione sarebbe subordinata all'iscrizione o meno alla GS Inps, cosa che mi sembra quantomeno arbitraria.....

----------


## dod

> No, non è questo caso. Mi ricordo perfettamente che c'era un modulo dell'Inps in cui un socio ad esempio di una snc poteva dichiararare di non svolgere attività prevalente nella ditta, senza dover spiegare alcunchè nè essere dipendenti da qualche altra parte. Lo so perchè l'ha fatto un mio strettissimo conoscente... adesso io non seguo le pratica Comunica, ma il mio socio che le fa mi ha detto che quando si compila la parte Inps si può spuntare la casella "socio di capitali" e non pagare la contribuzone. Ovviamente a rischio e pericolo di chi lo fa, se invece il socio lavora....

  A parte la modulistica, l'ha previsto l'Inps con sue circolari: "i soci di una s.n.c. commerciale, che *svolgono la loro attività con carattere di abitualità e prevalenza*, sono obbligati alliscrizione nella Gestione previdenziale dei Commercianti, indipendentemente dal loro numero"

----------


## L'italiano

Giusto oggi è apparso >questo< interessante articolo.

----------


## L'italiano

> No, non è questo caso. Mi ricordo perfettamente che c'era un modulo dell'Inps in cui un socio ad esempio di una snc poteva dichiararare di non svolgere attività prevalente nella ditta, senza dover spiegare alcunchè nè essere dipendenti da qualche altra parte. Lo so perchè l'ha fatto un mio strettissimo conoscente... adesso io non seguo le pratica Comunica, ma il mio socio che le fa mi ha detto che quando si compila la parte Inps si può spuntare la casella "socio di capitali" e non pagare la contribuzone. Ovviamente a rischio e pericolo di chi lo fa, se invece il socio lavora....

   

> A parte la modulistica, l'ha previsto l'Inps con sue circolari: "i soci di una s.n.c. commerciale, che *svolgono la loro attività con carattere di abitualità e prevalenza*, sono obbligati alliscrizione nella Gestione previdenziale dei Commercianti, indipendentemente dal loro numero"

  Ho fatto delle ricerche e sono finito sull' interpello ML 78/2009
Imparo, grazie a voi che mi avete spinto ad approfondire, che in effetti  il ML ritiene che _"per i soci di società in nome collettivo la partecipazione al lavoro aziendale con il carattere dellabitualità e della prevalenza costituisca condizione necessaria ai fini delliscrizione alla gestione assicurativa commercianti."_ 
Mi faccio un appunto e verificherò quando avrò il caso fra i clienti.

----------


## kantele

salve a tutti. 
ho una domanda in merito all'argomento di questa discussione.  
assieme ad altre tre persone, sono socio e amministratore presso una srl artigiana (e sono iscritto all'inps artigiani).
oltre a questo, dall'anno scorso sono socio (al 10%) in una srl che svolge l'attività di commercio di mobili. presso questa società sono anche amministratore unico. 
il mio dubbio rimane il pagamento dei contributi inps sulla mia quota di reddito della srl commerciale. la mia posizione presso l'inps artigiani attrae anche la mia quota di imponibile ires della srl commerciale o no? 
perchè:
- il consulente della srl artigiana mi dice di no (visto che è prevalente l'attività presso la srl artigiana)
- il consulente della srl commerciale mi dice di sì e che che il discorso della prevalenza non vale perchè sono già iscritto all'inps artigiani, ma valeva soltanto nel caso la mia attività prevalente fosse assoggettate a casse previdenziali autonome (cassa geometri, inarcassa....) oppure se fossi iscritto nella srl artigiana come dipendente. 
chi ha ragione?

----------

